# Coffee Maker



## nauticalrich (Aug 31, 2001)

What do you use to make coffee on the boat, mainly at anchor?


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

Percolator on the alchohol stove at anchor. Not the best.

Normal 4-cup coffee maker when at the marina.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I use a filter cone and unbleached paper filters. Use water just below boiling point. Folgers Columbian or Leader Price Columbian ground coffee. 

Produces the essential morning nectar of the gods. 

A percolator boils the coffee ugh!


----------



## Sunday Driver (Oct 25, 2011)

we just use a small drip style filter over the cup or thurmas ..
teaspoon of coffee then just pour boiled water throw it .

it keeps the grounds out , we used to use a coffee press from akia


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

A french press on the hook and electric drip at the dock. I used to have a 12v electric drip but it was small and the press is easier on the hook, imho.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Depends on how you like your coffee. You will never convince an espresso lover that percolators or filters make anything other than undrinkable muck.

If otoh you do like espresso then only a bar pump machine will be ultimately satisfactory. thse however are not really suitable for the restricted power capacity of your average sailing boat. Best alternative is probably the stove top espresso pot a'la Bioletti










or failing that then the previously mentioned French press.

So many coffee threads have come before and you might want to have a read of some.


----------



## pschoonveld (Sep 9, 2005)

French press. I liked it so much on the boat that we only use the same at home. Camp-mor or Amazon.com sell plastic ones that are easy to clean, durable and have an insulating sleeve.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

French press most of the time if it's just the 2 of us but quantity is limited. If we have guests I have a coleman gas stovetop drip that makes 12 cups.
Jim


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Used a french press for a while, but somebody stole it out of my little gear box in the cockpit. Made great coffee.

Now using a Percolator, and yup, it's not good coffee. 

Going to dig the Melita drip maker out of the campbox and use that. Always makes an excellent cup of coffee and takes up little space.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I boil water in a teapot over our propane burner and pour it into a filter cone with fresh ground coffee.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Stove top percolator. I think it is a decent cup of coffee. We use fresh coarse ground and make sure we put the burner to really low once it starts percolating.


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

We use an electric drip at the dock and a very old percolater on the hook. The percolater does not make the best coffee, but sitting in the cockpit make any coffee taste better.


----------



## CaptainWabamun (Dec 13, 2011)

I use a Jetboil - comes with a "french press" set up. Can boil water in a minute flat, can be used for soup etc. Handy little tool I discovered doing camping year ago - Home Page | Jetboil


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Invertor runs a 110v drip to make a full pot in approx 10 mins. We then shut it off entirely, although, the insulated stainless carafe keeps it plenty hot until finished.

We too drink Espresso at home, but a good machine would be a serious energy hog on the boat, as it must be warmed up and left on for each cup. I don't love running the genset until I've actually had coffee!

We use Dunkin Donuts coffee on the boat. Seriously, everything tastes better aboard anyway.


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Bodum Travel Press.







I also have a larger press for when there is company.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Very eye opening thread. I don't drink coffee (tea drinker) but I did buy a percolator to make coffee for John on the boat.

It appears that I've been doing him a disservice. I don't skimp on coffee quality but is it really that bad made in a percolator? He never complained. Not a peep. I have several French presses around the house. I'll start using one on the boat this year.


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

I use the percolator that my dad used back in the 50's. I have a Coleman one burner propane stove. Still make really good coffee-looks like it has been around the block several times.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> ...We too drink Espresso at home, but a good machine would be a serious energy hog on the boat...


My Nespresso Pixie machine is quite energy efficient. Turn it on and 25 seconds later I can make an espresso or coffee, plus it turns itself off as well if I forget to do so and leave the inverter running as well. It does consume 1260 watts when making coffee, but that is just for a couple of seconds. The frother is great as well and is quick and easy to clean. The only downside is the cost and availability of the Nespresso capsules in the Caribbean. There is a store in St. Martin and one in Antigua that I know of.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Very eye opening thread. I don't drink coffee (tea drinker) but I did buy a percolator to make coffee for John on the boat.
> 
> It appears that I've been doing him a disservice. I don't skimp on coffee quality but is it really that bad made in a percolator? He never complained. Not a peep.


Smart man.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

Those of you who use a French Press, I am not having much luck with mine. It always comes out weak even though I am using what is recommended and more. Exactly what ground size should I be using? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## helenwiley (Jan 1, 2006)

TQA said:


> I use a filter cone and unbleached paper filters. Use water just below boiling point. Folgers Columbian or Leader Price Columbian ground coffee.
> 
> Produces the essential morning nectar of the gods.
> 
> A percolator boils the coffee ugh!


Ditto-- that's exactly what we do, including the Folgers. We make the coffee into metal, thermos carafe. Works perfectly under anchor or under way.

Helen Wiley, Cornucopia, Finnsailer 35, Savannah, GA


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

waterwks4me said:


> Those of you who use a French Press, I am not having much luck with mine. It always comes out weak even though I am using what is recommended and more. Exactly what ground size should I be using? Any advice would be appreciated.


I just use cheapo Choc Full o Nuts coffee, but if you let it brew a bit longer before pressing you may get a stronger batch. My routine - grounds first, hot water on top and let it sit for a minute or two before pressing always comes out strong but I am usually heavy handed on the grounds.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

CapnBones, thanks I will try your routine.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

waterwks4me said:


> Those of you who use a French Press, I am not having much luck with mine. It always comes out weak even though I am using what is recommended and more. Exactly what ground size should I be using? Any advice would be appreciated.


When I have the option to grind my own I use a course grind. For me, I use about one table spoon of grounds for two cups of coffee, and adjust for taste of those on board (I like a pretty strong brew). I find the key to be stirring the grounds pretty good in the water and letting all sit for a good five minutes before pressing. Never got a weak cup this way. 
Good luck.
Silvio


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Many people do not like the French press because of sludge at the bottom of the cup. The same happens with the La Mocha stovetop espresso. Filter coffee is the cleanest, but the automatic machines frequently do not get the water hot enough to extract really good coffee. 
For expresso, I use the La Mocha by Biagletti. I normally use fresh, locally roasted beans (by a Turkish guy) that I grind to a level that does not produce too much sludge but tasty robust coffee. If I want a latte, I heat 2% milk then lightly froth it with an Aerolatte. I don't like a lot of foam, just try to get that lightness of steamed milk. I have tried several "latte" machines, but they are generally unsuccessful, get clogged up easily and bite the dust way too soon for their cost. I even have a Pavoni steam press, but alas it just sits in the closet for lack of a repair part. Wouldn't work on the boat anyway. 
For regular coffee I boil water in a kettle and pour through a Melitta cone filter into a thermos. I prefer to use a glass lined thermos but have an all steel one for the boat.
I find the biggest problem with this method is that you have to be very vigilant as any wave action can upset the whole thing and put your coffee on the cabin sole.
I think I will get a four cup thermal press next. But I do like having a full thermos so I can have a cup around mid morning that is still hot and fresh tasting.
A friend of mine's father was a coffee importer in Germany in the 40s and 50s. The Germans make very very good coffee. Anyway she says he always told her that the coffee (grounds to liquid) should never touch metal. So you grind with a ceramic grinder, put the coffee in a paper filter in a procelin holder and make it into a glass or porcelin pot. 
I think that if you use a percolator you have grown accustomed to the cooked coffee flavor. It is impossible to sustain the perkolation without over heating the brewed coffee in a percolator, but that is just a taste thing. 
I have found that the most important thing is high quality coffee beans that have been roasted within the last two weeks. While you can make good coffee with off the shelf stuff (which I do for the most part) freshly roasted is the best and what I use for my morning latte.
Me thinks I'm a coffee addict.
John


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

French Press away from the dock. Keurig at the dock.


----------



## Daydreamer22 (Oct 16, 2008)

CaptainWabamun said:


> I use a Jetboil - comes with a "french press" set up. Can boil water in a minute flat, can be used for soup etc. Handy little tool I discovered doing camping year ago - Home Page | Jetboil


I have to agree with CaptainWabamun , I have been using a Jet boil for several years now. Using the grinder at the grocery store I use the coarse setting and get less sediment.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Siamese said:


> I boil water in a teapot over our propane burner and pour it into a filter cone with fresh ground coffee.


Us, too. Simple and requires no extra gear.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Similar to Fuzzy's solution (from Ikea):










It makes a couple of cups of espresso-strength coffee in about 10 minutes. Ikea also has a stainless steel insulated French Press.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

BTW, this whole K-cup fad just takes over-packaging completely over the top. It produces a second-rate drink, at greater expense, with a huge amount of waste. 

Want good coffee? Use freshly ground, high quality beans. Brew them in a Moka-type stove-top gizmo, or a French Press, and spend a minute or two rinsing/cleaning after yourself.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

SlowButSteady said:


> BTW, this whole K-cup fad just takes over-packaging completely over the top. It produces a second-rate drink, at greater expense, with a huge amount of waste.


I've gotta disagree on that one. Some of the K-cups make a really good cup of coffee. The advantage is I can keep three or four different flavors in a small space and they're sealed so the damp doesn't get to them. I can also keep hot chocolate and cider on board for the wife, plus different kinds of teas and sweet tea. For us keeping that kind of a variety in a small space is a big plus.

I keep a separate container of ground coffee in the freezer for overnights with the French press.

But hey everybody's got different taste. I say drink whatever works for you.


----------



## Prairie Pirate (Apr 12, 2012)

I use the moka pot to make really good espresso, sure it dosent make the crema like a bar pump one will but it tastes great. Because my wife likes " yuppiebucks" type of coffee I bought a bodum milk frother to make cappuccino and lattes. She actually prefers my hazelnut cappuccino to the $5 ones. Plus they are easy to store and only need a stove to prepare.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Slow ... what's a K Cup ?

Waterwks4me .... try playing with the grind. I confess that on the occasions I use a press I tend to use the same coffee we use in espresso machine and cannot get it quite strong enough for my taste. I am told that is because the grind for espresso machine is finer than needed for press. 

Zanshin .... The need to buy those capsules turns me off the Nespresso machine as, I confess does the waste. (Is this what Slow meant by K Cup ?). Something that size using a standard basket would be ideal.

Slow ... never mind ... thank you google ... yes the Nespresso pod and K Cup are the same thing and I do agree with you re the waste.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

A bad cup of coffee sipped on the boat is always better than the best cup of coffee consumed at work.

On board I drink nescafe instant. With a small galley I'd rather have one jar and more room for spices and provisions than a coffee container, a grinder, a press, etc.

I do enjoy the ceremony of brewing the perfect cup of freshly ground coffee, but I compromise for the sake of space.

Besides, once you add a shot of rum or a dollop of Baileys the pedigree of the coffee is less important.

And don't even get me started about single serving coffee makers. The packaging waste and inability to tweak the brew and the incredibly slow serving time if you have multiple guests to serve all piss me off. Besides, what real coffee drinker drinks only ONE cup at a time?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

JimMcGee said:


> I've gotta disagree on that one. Some of the K-cups make a really good cup of coffee. The advantage is I can keep three or four different flavors in a small space and they're sealed so the damp doesn't get to them....


If you like flavored "coffee", then you obviously don't know good coffee. I've have that stuff that comes out of a K-cup machine. It was supposed to be fresh, primo, espresso grind, but it tasted like something that came out of a little plastic cup that that had been on the shelf for a few weeks/months/more. Slightly better than vending machine coffee, but only slightly.


----------



## jkemp101 (Feb 14, 2012)

If you really want to see a wide range of brewing options you can look here:Brew Methods. Many will probably not be boat compatible.

For those that like the coffee filter approach, a Beehouse pour over may make the process a little cleaner/fancier/cooler? Beehouse


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh my. This group can argue about ANYTHING.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Oh my. This group can argue about ANYTHING.


No we can't.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes you can


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry. Drink whatever you like. Or like whatever you drink. But, I'll stick with my Peet's Arabian Mocha-Java and my Ikea stove-top machine. All the waste (just used grounds) is biodegradable, and the brew is excellent.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Coffee is one of the true nectars of the gods...the other is red wine.

Wny drink a cup of mud or swill when you can get the best for only a few pennies more or a better technique of brewing it. The difference is amazing. I can hear you gafawing or smirking...and saying its only coffee........humbug....refine your palates...try this and you will be a believer.

To enjoy truly good coffee beans must be roasted as close to grinding as possible, grinding as close to brewing as possible, water should not be boiling, but close (180-190 degrees, coarse ground french press where you let the coffee steep for 4-5 minutes.
Hard to keep it hot, thats why we use the Nissan thermos french press linked below, easy to clean too. ( I dont mind a few coffee grounds in my mug)

Then the type of coffee is important. On Haleakula we usually serve Kona Peaberry
(peaberry are the whole beans vs the halves), the other coffee we serve is a Kauai Blue Mountain from a favorite bean farm we have visited there and have their coffee shipped to us each month) At home we have some Blue Mountain Jamacian on special occasions.

My friends and I have gotten into buying the "green beans" and home roasting them. Can even be done in an air popper in a pinch.

The difference between each of these steps really improves the coffee noticeably 25% over the previous way. Are we coffee snobs....yes definately....do you want to raft up for breakfast for a shared cup of our Joe....you wont forget it.

Great cup of coffee,,,,sunrise at anchor.....one of the best experiences in the world...dont ruin it.

NEW HARIO Slim Ceramic Burr COFFEE HAND Mill Grinder | eBay

Nissan Stainless Steel French Press - product summary - Bing Shopping

By the way my restaurants all serve illy coffee.

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, K-cups are awful. It's just playing with a toy and people want to like it. We have one at home and never use it. Gross. Barely acceptable to make hot water for tea. My Brit Aunt would kill me to even see tea made that way. Although, she drinks instant coffee, go figure.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Chadfunk48 said:


> Yes you can


Oh come on, that's not an argument, that's just contradiction.

I see nobody has mentioned the technique I learned from the Bosnians: in a small pan, heat to boil ing a cup and a half of water. Add a bit over a tablespoon of grounds, stir, count to six, turn off the heat and cover. wait two minutes and gently pour the coffee into your cup, leaving most of the grounds behind.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Coffee must steep for 5 minutes. When pressing make sure you alot enough time. Thats why its good to get an insulated French Press so as not to lose the water temperature. One of our favorite restuarants which takes coffee seriously serves every individual coffee on their own french press and your are instructed to wait 4-5 minutes before pressing.

Percolating boils coffeee and brings out its bitterness. Percolated coffee tastes like Starbucks ( burnt to me). 

I also like mine strong 1 tsp for 3 oz. of water. Try the Kona...its silky smooth. Right mixture of Arabica and Robusta beans with no chickory like most commercial coffees have. Sure the price is steeper, but drinking regular commercial coffee is a rip off as you are paying 9 bucks a lb for chickorry and cheap robusta beans.

You can get a cheaper coffee like Kenyan AA or Ethiopian Yarcheffe but get whole bean only, The way you make (brew) the coffee and when you grind it makes all the difference in the work. Even get you favorite coffee whol;e bean. Dont settle for mediocrity. Take an extra few minutes and do it right.


Its like the difference between eating regular ice cream and premium ice cream. Sure the regular is cheaper, but it is pumped with air (overrun it is called) so you pay for air. Ever weigh a pint of Ben and Jerrys then weigh a quart of Bryers. Youd be shocked how much air. BUtterfat is also the other determining factor for price and texture.

Dave


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

We use the stove and a percolator while at anchor and a Keurig one-cup machine at the dock.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

chef2sail,
Have you ever had Tanzania coffee. Our local roaster can get it for a few months in the fall. I has a distinctive flavor is rather robust, but very low acid, much like kona but a different flavor.
John
ps. I'm impressed you use Illy in your restaurants. Good coffee, expensive, but not really fresh way out here in Texas.


----------



## CaptainWabamun (Dec 13, 2011)

...lots of opinions around when 'life begins' - seems some consenus here it is once a good cuppa joe arrives


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

-OvO- said:


> Oh come on, that's not an argument, that's just contradiction.
> 
> I see nobody has mentioned the technique I learned from the Bosnians: in a small pan, heat to boil ing a cup and a half of water. Add a bit over a tablespoon of grounds, stir, count to six, turn off the heat and cover. wait two minutes and gently pour the coffee into your cup, leaving most of the grounds behind.


Sounds like what we used to call "cowboy coffee".


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

These types of threads are always entertaining.

Tastes are so varied among people....you can't please everyone with the same things.

Yet, people are so adamant that their technique, selection of coffee, etc...is just the end word and everyone else is wrong or makes nasty coffee. And they're dead set on it..."I'm right, period". It's really funny!

Whatever you do, however you make it....as long as _you_ like it, then you're doing it right.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

We have two ways of making coffee on our boat. One is with a percolator over the stove (personally I think it makes better coffee than my machine at home), and for the days we don't want to use the stove to heat the water we have an electric water heater and transfer the boiling water to a french press.

I'm also a big fan of Maxwell House International Cafe, I drink that every morning at work since they don't provide coffee there (bastards!). Now that I think of it....I wonder if I could get a sponsorship from them.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

I have nothing to add to this already extensive and highly caffeinated dialogue. I agree with Fuzzy that a Bialetti type machine makes the closest thing to espresso that you can get from a stove-top. There are various stove-top milk frothers as well that just steam water so you can froth the milk in cup or small pitcher rather than having to whip or steam the milk. I'm also a coffee wanker and the freshest roasted dark beans - preground prior to a cruise and kept in a airtight container - make me happy.

A great cup of coffee with a cappuccino of frothed foam has made many a miserable night's watch seem much less dreary.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

jimmalkin said:


> A great cup of coffee with a cappuccino of frothed foam has made many a miserable night's watch seem much less dreary.


I am a simple man with a simple mind, just a generic cup of hot coco will do. I get my simple pleasure watching the wave crashing over the bow or gazing into sky above and wondering who is out there looking at me.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

tdw said:


> Depends on how you like your coffee. You will never convince an espresso lover that percolators or filters make anything other than undrinkable muck.
> 
> If otoh you do like espresso then only a bar pump machine will be ultimately satisfactory. thse however are not really suitable for the restricted power capacity of your average sailing boat. Best alternative is probably the stove top espresso pot a'la Bioletti
> 
> ...


I have this same unit, found in a bargain bin at a Walmart store for 2 bucks. Have used it for years. I guess it's an expresso maker but I use it for coffee. Goes off like a rocket when it perks but does so pretty quickly on the Kenyon alcohol stove.


----------



## zeta (Dec 29, 2010)

French press here, with espresso grind for that nice layer of oil on top.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking at the pic I posted I realise that the pot is not as per normal. Rather than simply top and bottom there is a third section in the middle. Anyone have any ideas ?

Hey Murphny ..... what is Espresso if its not Coffee ? 

At heart, yeah I agree with Chef but there are some things in life where Good Enough is Close Enough and I'm afraid that chasing around trying to find the perfect bean , to perfectly roast is a step to far for me. 

OTOH, I would like a proper expresso machine for the boat and looking at a few models on the web they in fact draw about the same amount of current as our anchor windlass. The Wombet and I only drink one cup a day. Maybe a machine is not out of the question particularly as we tend to generate more power than we ever use. Our solar cells and wind generator pretty much keep us going but we end up running the engine once a day for hot showers so why not take advantage of that extra capacity ?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

tdw said:


> Looking at the pic I posted I realise that the pot is not as per normal. Rather than simply top and bottom there is a third section in the middle. Anyone have any ideas ?
> 
> Hey Murphny ..... what is Espresso if its not Coffee ?
> 
> ...


You'll have to excuse my culinary ignorance. I picked the thing out of the bargain bin thinking it was a perfect little boat-sized s.s. one cup coffee maker. When it started to hiss, knew it was probably something more complicated. I have one of those gimballed propane single burners, with a mounting bracket right on the pedestal which holds the gizmo so I can make fresh coffee single-handed whilst on the move.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> At heart, yeah I agree with Chef but there are some things in life where Good Enough is Close Enough and I'm afraid that chasing around trying to find the perfect bean , to perfectly roast is a step to far for me


-TDW.

Quite understood...Is why I chose the career that i did for the first 35 years I worked. Now what opinion would you have a chef who did not have discerning taste buds. and then didnt use them. It kind of carries over to to beverages too

Truly professional chefs are passionate about food...not talking about people who cook good and certainly not putting people downwho truly love to cook and can make good food for a few people at a dinner party. To make a living at making creating food and then selling yourself to the public is a different level.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Tastes are so varied among people....you can't please everyone with the same things.
> 
> Yet, people are so adamant that their technique, selection of coffee, etc...is just the end word and everyone else is wrong or makes nasty coffee. And they're dead set on it..."I'm right, period". It's really funny!- joe diver


I think you may have been referring to me, if so let me explain. You are right about what you say as long as you like it its good enough. I am not trying to imply anyone else is wrong here in what they chose.

Tastes are as differing as night and day and what one like another doesnt. I was presenting my taste, you are not wrong if you dont share my taste. Quality however is not a subjective decision, like taste is.

There is however a correct way to get the most out of coffee if you want to and that is what I was posting to really. Just like there is a correct way to get the most gas milage out of your car. or just like their is a correct way to butcher meat. My post was meant to be informative as it is in a field where I have some expertise , and I was just trying to share that, nothing more. not meant to be argumentative

Hopefully that sharing is what we do here. If you try anyone of the 4 techniques I mentioned in my post it will greatly enhance you coffee quality. 1-type of brewing, 2-temperature of the water 3-grinding your beans as close to brewing as possible and 4- roasting your own beans. Any one of these will help and you dont have to be over the top to do 1 or two of them. (Tanzanain coffee BTW is great). Most coffee grown at altittude in semi or volcanic soil will give a great cup.

I find I learn from other people on here who have expertise in areas I do not. If I dont want to learn what they are saying or do not think it is relevant to me or what I want to do, I usually dont ridicule or laugh at them either.

Dave


----------



## marcusc130 (Oct 8, 2011)

I use a Chemex 8 cup glass coffee maker. Very simple and a great cup.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

chef2sail said:


> I think you may have been referring to me,


Nah...not the first time this topic has come up, and on other forums too.

It always ends up the same. My way is best, there's only one "real" way to make the best coffee...etc....it's almost like trying argue religion.... I believe what I believe and you're wrong because you believe in something else. It's rather intangible and difficult to quantify something that is judged on criteria as vague as "taste".....

One person's "best" way is nasty to someone else...yet their way is seen as barbaric by others....so yeah, it is funny and I get a kick out of it. I'm not laughing at people per say...that would be cruel....I'm entertained by the situation.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> -TDW.
> Quite understood...Is why I chose the career that i did for the first 35 years I worked. Now what opinion would you have a chef who did not have discerning taste buds. and then didnt use them. It kind of carries over to to beverages too Truly professional chefs are passionate about food...not talking about people who cook good and certainly not putting people downwho truly love to cook and can make good food for a few people at a dinner party. To make a living at making creating food and then selling yourself to the public is a different level.


I must say that one thing to be said for Oz restaurants is that these days you are pretty much guaranteed an espresso of good quality no matter where you go.

ref Illy ... I meant to put into previous post that your choice is impressive. Damn stuff is hellishly expensive but a fine drop. So good on you for serving it in your restaurants.

cheers

Andrew B


----------



## tom_beckstedt (Feb 25, 2012)

I use an old percolator coffee pot with an alchohol stove works great.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Hario Skerton (modified) conical burr hand grinder, fresh beans (I roast my own at home) and a regular ol' press pot (French press). Arguably, cannot be beat- either for value (unless you count my roasting equipment) or the taste.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's really ramp up the argument:
What is the best bluewater coffee anchor?

All the sailing controversy in one convenient question.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> Let's really ramp up the argument:
> What is the best bluewater coffee anchor?
> 
> All the sailing controversy in one convenient question.


You mean for under $10k with a convenient place to carry guns aboard and easy to sail if you've never taken a lesson.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> You mean for under $10k with a convenient place to carry guns aboard and easy to sail if you've never taken a lesson.


But which anchor would you use to keep it secure?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Dont forget the part that I only have $10,000 and want to sail around the world...without an engine (sorry Chris)

Dave


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, good points- so what is the best engineless bluewater coffee anchor for under $10K for a novice with a gun and a dog?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> Okay, good points- so what is the best engineless bluewater coffee anchor for under $10K for a novice with a gun and a dog?


.... registered to a US citizen that intends to visit Cuba.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

bljones said:


> Okay, good points- so what is the best engineless bluewater coffee anchor for under $10K for a novice with a gun and a dog?


Mono- or multi-hull?


----------



## sd1953 (Mar 21, 2010)

So, before we go off to slay zombies with an espresso maker, Chef indicated it was best to roast beans just before grinding and that just before use... how do you, or do you roast beans on the boat? If not what compromises do you have to make to get the best cuppa on board?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> Mono- or multi-hull?


Full or fin keel ?

Pitbull or Portuguese Water Dog ?

Pump Action or Semi Automatic ?

Ah me ... so many questions, so few answers. I think I need a another cup of coffee.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sd1953 said:


> So, before we go off to slay zombies with an espresso maker, Chef indicated it was best to roast beans just before grinding and that just before use... how do you, or do you roast beans on the boat? If not what compromises do you have to make to get the best cuppa on board?


SD,
It all comes down to setting your own standards.

You could be a complete slackarse like that Jones fellow and drink instant. It shows you are somewhat cavalier in your approach, unconcerned that your friends and colleagues laugh at you behind you back and probably forget to zip up your fly or use deodorent.

You could otoh be somewhat anal retentive about it (Chef is probably bigger than me and could beat me up so I mention no names) and hand pick your beans from a Columbian state forest, feed them to your pet gibbon, then collect the remants and roast the suckers in your own personal hand made oven fueled by charcoal processed from the finest cedar. Naturally you'd drink it straight but if perchance you fancy a drizzle of milk you'll need your own dairy, none of this store bought much.

Finally we have the prefect compromise exemplified by , well, modesty almost but not quite forbids ... ME. Buy the stuff vacume packed, scoop it into your favourite machine making sure the thing (and your final recepticle aka your coffee mug) has been warmed through first, add milk and sugar to taste or not as the case may be. Drink. You won't feel as guilty as a Jones nor a self righteously smug as that Chef fellow who I didn't mention earlier on but you'll at least be finished breakfast before noon.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

sd1953 said:


> So, before we go off to slay zombies with an espresso maker, Chef indicated it was best to roast beans just before grinding and that just before use... how do you, or do you roast beans on the boat? If not what compromises do you have to make to get the best cuppa on board?


I see a propane _vs_ alcohol _vs_ kerosene kerfuffle coming on.......


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> SD,
> It all comes down to setting your own standards.
> 
> probably forget to zip up your fly
> ...


Don't wear pants. Problem solved.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

The woman who makes my morning coffee is better looking and the coffee is perfect. How duhya like them beans?


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

After scanning pages and pages of amperage specs for those machines, a Barista friend laid down the best advice I have ever heard about portable coffee.

_"If you are really looking for portable, see what they use at the world Barista Championships, those guys have to bring their own equipment."_

Great advice. There is basically one contraption used by the finalists in those competitions. Mind you this thing produces arguably the best cup or coffee in the world. That works for me!

That would be.. the Aeropress

You can just use off the shelf ground coffee and make amazing coffee or you can go further with it if you want which requires:
Whole Roasted Coffee beans (Pre-ground is a no no)
An electronic scale
A chefs thermometer
A burr grinder (Hand grinder or electric if you want)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have the NESCO roaster. Usually roast 1 lb at a time at home. Then store the beans in vacum container I can withdraw the air from. The roaster Could be used on a boat also but draws a lot of power. This takes a lot of effort but is worth it big time, but may be to much effort for most to get better taste out of their coffee. Its like the difference between eating fcanned and fresh vegetables...that dramatic. The smell and the oil on the beans is unbeleivable.

Coffee Roasters

Recommended for the over the top coffee drinkers who want a superior taste and works with any green coffee bean from anywhere. Green beans (cherries) are way cheaper in price.

Being the self righteously smug fellow that I am about food, which I beleive I have earned the right to be ( not about sailing as I defer to other with far more experience and those who do it for a living), as I huave invested 30 years in it professionally, like I said previously doing any of the four things will improve your coffee drinking experience. If your pedestrian tastes allow instant...go for it. If coffee is just a wake me up or your drug of choice in the AM or morning..go for it. If its to much trouble to take to make a superior product for yourself.. open the vacum package of ground coffee and go for it. Non of that would bother me..if you are happy...then I am happy after all all you have to please is yourself. Your trade off is your choice.

Its about choice and as I refered to smugly earlier in the post like red wine. There are so many differing levels and personal tastes. You can go from box wine (easy to handle, store) to Austrailian/ Chilean Yellow Tail or others...some of which can be pretty well rated....or go for the best and Jadot Cab from France or Opus Cab from Napa. Its your choice and how far down the spectrum you want to enhance you palate as well as your worldly experience or how much you choose to spend and on what .

I have never heard anyone yet criticise the crew of Sequitar on their obvious choices of superior products and foods as we watch in utter admiration of the voyage ( They are amazing) or even call them smug, but they obviously eat far superior than most of us. Their menus are tremendous as is their experience. I live vicariously through them sometimes.



> Finally we have the prefect compromise exemplified by , well, modesty almost but not quite forbids ... ME.


Some people will spend hours polishing their brass on their boat or waxing it poetic....others will go out and sail. Some of us spend hours inproving our food..others just eat. Some will spend hours on the internet....some would rather see it in person or have a real life experience. Life is about compromises and choices

For those who want a different more refined experience with coffee...have at it, I was supplyimg the information on how to do it. I tried to share my experience here, thats all. For those who want simplicity..have at it. No worries

There is no right way....just a better way if you feel like investing a little time and energy.

I have invested enough on this topic and am getting redundant- sorry. I will withdraw back to my cave ( kitchen) now.

Dave


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Chef puts it well. 

We plan to be living on board by year's end so roaster is most certainly out of the equation though given the quantity of coffee we drink a hand grinder may not be. I guess the concern is whether or not we will find beans of good quality in less populated places. 

I'm going to experiment with an espresso machine on board. 

Patient --- I worry about that fellow if only cos he drinks Americano. Even the espresso strength he produces first has way too much water in it for my liking. Nonetheless I wouldn't mind trying an Aueropress or at least getting more feedback from other users.

Jones .... nothing surprises me anymore but please say that at least your wear a pair of boxers ....


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

tdw said:


> Chef puts it well.
> 
> We plan to be living on board by year's end so roaster is most certainly out of the equation though given the quantity of coffee we drink a hand grinder may not be. I guess the concern is whether or not we will find beans of good quality in less populated places.
> 
> ...


Fuzzy- My wife and I have been picky coffee drinkers for so long that this has been something we've worried about as well; how to source good coffee miles away from home. I've been a home-roaster since college (mid-1980's) and I've owned most of the typical machines used to do that. The cheapest being a modified popcorn popper ($11) and now a commercial sample roaster that runs on LP and I profile my roasts using a dedicated thermocouple and data logger. Roasting on a boat would be easy using any number of electric roasters, or even a home-built stir-crazy/turbo oven (sc/to) combination. You can google those terms and find plans to make one- all for around $100 US. Outside of my gas drum roaster, this has been the best method to roast- both in terms of value and ease of achieving a good roast, because of the control you have over roasting temp. You'd obviously never do it on the boat (or at least not inside the cabin)-- too much smoke and the chafe would blow all over everywhere. As far as the Aeropress goes, I have one, but rarely use it. I drink espresso at home using a commercial machine, but I can get by when traveling by just taking along some of my beans, hand grinding and using a press-pot or a moka pot. The Aeropress has consistently received great reviews from just about everybody over at coffeegeek.com and home-barista.com, but that's a different beverage altogether. It's obviously not espresso (no crema and the oils that produce the flavor aren't there) and it's not coffee, but something in-between.

Ray


----------



## PenobscotBaySailor (Mar 15, 2010)

An absolutely essential stainless french press.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

tdw:859347 said:


> sd1953 said:
> 
> 
> > So, before we go off to slay zombies with an espresso maker, Chef indicated it was best to roast beans just before grinding and that just before use... how do you, or do you roast beans on the boat? If not what compromises do you have to make to get the best cuppa on board?
> ...


OMG that was hilarious! !! Thanks

My wife is Austrian therfore I'm all set in the coffee department  Now if I could just get a damn engine


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Please pardon our plebeian taste, but we buy "8 O'Clock", crank grind the beans, and french press as needed. Never more than 2 cups at a time. No-fat 1/2&1/2 on ice works well for us. 
Dick


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Why would anyone put milk or sugar in good coffee? Maybe in instant coffee to hide the toxic nature of such but to ruin the perfect taste of good beans is IMO a crime, punishable by having to drink Wal-Mart instant.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Flybyknight said:


> Please pardon our plebeian taste, but we buy "8 O'Clock", crank grind the beans, and french press as needed. Never more than 2 cups at a time. No-fat 1/2&1/2 on ice works well for us.
> Dick


I drink coffee black but we keep the non-fat half and half aboard for guests because the expiration date is way out. Can't recall exactly but want to say two months.

Lord knows what's in the stuff.


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

We use a french press - or stop at the local coffee shop on the way to the dock - though my wife prefers a Bloody Mary.


----------

